# Classic car work for kids by Uncle Avni



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

get joy!:smile:
Avni Alsancak


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

You get better and better.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Love your art...always such clean lines


----------



## PMMurphy (Feb 20, 2016)

i enjoyed this very much!


----------

